# DC / Fairfax area - how are the hills?



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi folks, I will be starting a new job in the Fairfax VA area in about a month and I'm wondering how hilly the riding is? I currently live in pancake-flat Florida and have a 42x21 low gear. I'm sure that will have to go, but will, say, a 39x23 do it? I'm pretty fit but weigh 185lbs, & haven't thought of myself as a climber since 170.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Depends on how far west you ride.*



Jim Nazium said:


> Hi folks, I will be starting a new job in the Fairfax VA area in about a month and I'm wondering how hilly the riding is? I currently live in pancake-flat Florida and have a 42x21 low gear. I'm sure that will have to go, but will, say, a 39x23 do it? I'm pretty fit but weigh 185lbs, & haven't thought of myself as a climber since 170.


We comfortably ride all over the DC metro area with our fixed gears (I run a 42/17 lots of folks run harder than that). It is only when we head west 30-40 miles that you start to hit the climbs where you might need gears much lower than 42x25 or 39x23. 

Of course it really depends on how fit you are but most of us find a double is all you need for the Metro area and anywhere south or east within a days ride. If you are young and fit that 42x21 might be fine.


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

MB1 pretty much got it right. If you are a strong rider you won't need more than a 39-23 or maybe 25. You probably won't need a triple unless you go riding in the Appalachians.


----------

